

 URL design for an HTTP API - mickeyben
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4409877/url-design-for-an-api
Hi HN,
I know there's some very smart and experienced developers out there, so I'm double posting here hoping I'll find a good solution to this.<p>Thanks for your help !
======
mickeyben
I know there's some very smart and experienced developers out there.

So I'm double posting here hoping I'll find a good solution to this.

